# HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI...



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

V10 TDI now emission certified for sale as a *"50 state"* vehicle.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

So the question is when are you going to get some in stock Jason?


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (spikeital)*

Well considering there is 700 VW dealers and 400 V10 TDI's coming.... I won't hold my breath








By the way production for V10's starts week 45.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

I though alotment of cars was by numbers of cars the dealer sells? No?


----------



## davsteph (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

Here's my $64,000 question...when is the smaller diesel(2.5L I think) going to be available stateside? I'd trade my V6 in a second!


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (davsteph)*

haven't heard anything about a 2nd diesel engine.


----------



## johncmng (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

Where in the CARB website does it says the VW 10TDI are legal in California?


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (johncmng)*

50 states should mean cali too.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

The second diesel - that has been talked about coming to the U.S. - is likely to be a 3.0 V6TDI.
This is probably the same engine going into the Phaeton.


----------



## MUG318 (Nov 13, 2003)

The CA DMV wants to see the 50 state sticker on the car and that's it. They really don't care if it is a diesel or not. A friend of mine bought a car (Corvette) out of state. But before he went to pick it up, he made sure that the 50 state emissions sticker was on the car. It was, and he had no trouble registering in CA.
No tickee, no washee.


_Modified by MUG318 at 11:51 AM 9-10-2004_


----------



## FalconerHK (May 18, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

If you don't mind my asking, what is the source of this information? I have a 2005 V8 on order now, which I will cancel at once and re-order as a diesel if I can truly buy one in CA... Hence my query as to the source - I don't want to give up my ordered Egg on a rumor...
Thanks for understanding...


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (FalconerHK)*

my source is pretty solid


----------



## TCinOC (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (FalconerHK)*

I agree...you need something more than just a comment here on the forum. How about calling VWoA?


----------



## jrdlr (Mar 6, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (TCinOC)*

Trust me I am always right.


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jrdlr* »_50 states should mean cali too.

No no no, it's legal in Iraq but not california yet.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

I hate when people say trust me. It usually means only two things:
1. I'll respect you in the morning
2. I won't **** in your *****


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*

VW is adding a particular filter to 2005 models, which complies to Euro IV emmission standarts in Europe. That equals to 50 states standarts.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (Highline)*

Does that filter affect horsepower or torque in any way?


----------



## wineman (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*

The filter has been around for awhile on other VW products. I went to my local dealer last Fri. and talked with the sales manager and he still is saying no Diesel for Cali. & this is after a meeting with his regional sales rep. 2 days prior. I'll be showing him this thread on Tues. and ask him the ???? again ....Where's my OIL BURNER I want ONE now !!!
As for HP, Torq and fuel milage differences I can't find any info yet.
Thread with some info ...
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I hate when people say trust me. It usually means only two things:
1. I'll respect you in the morning
2. I won't **** in your *****


People say these things to YOU mark?
Can't say I'm totally suprised....


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (Leweyb)*

You were the only one to ever whisper it to me, Lewey.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Does that filter affect horsepower or torque in any way?

I haven't heard about it, but it seams that it doesn't.


----------



## tech7 (Aug 18, 2004)

We have the V10 TDI and the R5 TDI in New Zealand, the R5 is half of a V10 ie 1 bank with the same engine control system, so if you have the V10 you can have the R5 (same emission controls)


----------



## cctdi (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (jrdlr)*

It has been really enjoyable to drive the v10 in these past three months. My question is this; the car produces some green smoke in the morning when you start the engine and a little greenish stuff is detectable when you push the paddle too much, can this engine be clean enough in the long run? I think the new Passat tdi has better chance for the 50 states because it desn't have the detectable smoky thing so far. I bought both cars at the same time.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (cctdi)*

As long as that puff of smoke doesn't bother the feds, it doesn't bother me.
And why on earth didn't they install that filter to begin with?


----------



## SlvrB6Turbo (Mar 29, 2004)

All TDI's will smoke slightly at start up. It is likely due to carbon build up after the engine has been turned off. Nothing to worry about. If the smoke turns blue however, it could be a sign that your turbo is on it's last leg.


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_And why on earth didn't they install that filter to begin with?

First, it costs some 200 - 300 USD, then it was no need for it in a limited production vehicle and when the V10 came out the particle filter technology was in the first steps and up recently the available filters had limited life, only now serviceless lifelong filters have come out.


----------



## shervinf (Sep 17, 2003)

US is not required to have sulfur free disel until 2006, until then they can't use the particulate filter on the vehicle. I believe the TDI won't get CARB certified until 2006 because of that.


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_US is not required to have sulfur free disel until 2006, until then they can't use the particulate filter on the vehicle. I believe the TDI won't get CARB certified until 2006 because of that.

It's not just the particulate filter that our high-sulfur fuel prohibits. There are also catalysts and other technology that will become available when low-sulfur fuel is standard in the U.S., which is why it is questionable the 2005 will be 50 state legal. On the other hand, a Dodge/Ford/Chevy diesel is 50 state legal and they smoke WAY more than the Treg, so maybe it's just that VW didn't spend the money on testing since so few are sold to begin with.
Keep in mind, that while low sulfur fuel will make things much cleaner, I've heard it will increase the price of diesel by as much as $0.20.


----------



## Brass Balls (Aug 6, 2004)

*Re: (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_ On the other hand, a Dodge/Ford/Chevy diesel is 50 state legal and they smoke WAY more than the Treg, so maybe it's just that VW didn't spend the money on testing since so few are sold to begin with.

Could that be because they are classified differently? The domestic trucks you mentioned use diesels in 3/4 ton or larger trucks so maybe they are classified as a commercial vehicle while the treg is not?


----------



## idiot2 (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (Brass Balls)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Brass Balls* »_
Could that be because they are classified differently? The domestic trucks you mentioned use diesels in 3/4 ton or larger trucks so maybe they are classified as a commercial vehicle while the treg is not?

It's not just the particulate filter that our high-sulfur fuel prohibits. There are also catalysts and other technology that will become available when low-sulfur fuel is standard in the U.S., which is why it is questionable the 2005 will be 50 state legal. On the other hand, a Dodge/Ford/Chevy diesel is 50 state legal and they smoke WAY more than the Treg, so maybe it's just that VW didn't spend the money on testing since so few are sold to begin with.
Keep in mind, that while low sulfur fuel will make things much cleaner, I've heard it will increase the price of diesel by as much as $0.20.
They are registered as "Medium Duty" vehicles, which means they are held to a different emissions standard, but given how much the Treg weighs, I wonder if it would qualify. I think over 8,500lbs GVW is what defines a "Medium Duty". OK, so this theory is out the window as I just looked on the door of mine and the GVW is under 7,000lbs.
Which makes me wonder if power ratings will be changed.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

An employee of a California dealership posted that they were able to order four V10s. Regardless of who they did it, it does appear the 05 must be CARB compliant based on this.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1587425


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (SlvrB6Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlvrB6Turbo* »_All TDI's will smoke slightly at start up. It is likely due to carbon build up after the engine has been turned off. Nothing to worry about. If the smoke turns blue however, it could be a sign that your turbo is on it's last leg.

Not really on the first part. It could just be crappy fuel. There really wouldnt be any significant amount of carbon buildup in the exhuast just due to the prior shutdown.
I run my 98 TDI on ULSD and even on cold start there is very little to no smoke.


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (shervinf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shervinf* »_US is not required to have sulfur free disel until 2006, until then they can't use the particulate filter on the vehicle. I believe the TDI won't get CARB certified until 2006 because of that.

The ULSD has to do with NOx emissions control compatibility - particulate filters will still work (actually, this might vary between different filter types) on our 300-500ppm sulfur diesel, although the sulfur doesnt help. They just arent equipped because it adds cost to the vehicle, but perhaps it should be an option at least for American buyers.


_Modified by RogueTDI at 11:59 PM 9-14-2004_


----------



## RogueTDI (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (idiot2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idiot2* »_
It's not just the particulate filter that our high-sulfur fuel prohibits. There are also catalysts and other technology that will become available when low-sulfur fuel is standard in the U.S., which is why it is questionable the 2005 will be 50 state legal. On the other hand, a Dodge/Ford/Chevy diesel is 50 state legal and they smoke WAY more than the Treg, so maybe it's just that VW didn't spend the money on testing since so few are sold to begin with.
Keep in mind, that while low sulfur fuel will make things much cleaner, I've heard it will increase the price of diesel by as much as $0.20.
They are registered as "Medium Duty" vehicles, which means they are held to a different emissions standard, but given how much the Treg weighs, I wonder if it would qualify. I think over 8,500lbs GVW is what defines a "Medium Duty". OK, so this theory is out the window as I just looked on the door of mine and the GVW is under 7,000lbs.
Which makes me wonder if power ratings will be changed.


The $.20/gal cost increase is likely a big exaggeration - figure more like 3-6 cents per gallon perhaps. Currently, I get ULSD in Cali from Arco/BP, and it's pretty much one of the least expensive fuels around, although it might be subsidized, but I doubt this.
Good point about the American diesel trucks - you can get those in Cali because of their classification. Really sucks - a total double standard that a huge, smoky Chevy/Ford diesel can be bought and driven around with 1 person, but a 50mpg diesel passenger car emitting much less pollutants cannot. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by RogueTDI at 12:00 AM 9-15-2004_


----------



## mmmmmm127 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_I hate when people say trust me. It usually means only two things:
1. I'll respect you in the morning
2. I won't **** in your *****


surely **** should be spelled *** ?


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mmmmmm127)*

*Bio-Diesel?*


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (SlotCAR)*

that thing is actually gas-powered. bio-methane. and it's kind of odd that the guy is smiling, sitting so close to the exhaust.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mmmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmmm127* »_
surely **** should be spelled *** ?

Take your mind out of the gutter.
But, you're righty-right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Does that filter affect horsepower or torque in any way?


Your answer sir:
http://www.germancarfans.com/n....html
The most powerful passenger car turbo diesel in Europe – the V10 TDI – will also be available in combination with the Touareg as a DPF (diesel particle filter) version. The performance and torque values of this exceptionally agile engine remain unchanged: 230 kW / 313 hp and 750 Nm.


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (RogueTDI)*

I see several dealers here in MA have Touareg diesels for sale. I assume they are 2007MY. 
I still don't understand how they can be 50 state compliant








DPF fitted







Where's the ULSD??


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (dieseldorf)*

Diesel, dig around in our Touareg forum for current posts. There are several V10 diesel threads regarding V10 availability for 2006 and 2007 MY. Only the 2006's are 50 state compliant, while the 2007's are 49 state compliant. It's all due to how California's emissions regulation vary from year to year.


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Thanks. Somebody posted these tidbits:
http://www.edmunds.com/insidel...16017

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. X* »_
Later this year, Volkswagen will also reintroduce the V10 TDI engine back into the Touareg lineup. Dropped because it couldn't meet emissions regulations, the switch to new low-sulfur diesel fuel in the U.S. has opened the door for the TDI once again. Volkswagen officials decided to hold off sales until this fall, however, until after the majority of U.S. pumps have switched over to the new cleaner burning fuel. A new set of more restrictive diesel emissions rules which go into effect January 1st of 2007 will force Volkswagen to restrict sales to 45 states next year, *but for a period of about three months the Touareg TDI will be sold in all 50 states.*


----------



## tdipower4me (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (aircooled)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aircooled* »_Diesel, dig around in our Touareg forum for current posts. There are several V10 diesel threads regarding V10 availability for 2006 and 2007 MY. Only the 2006's are 50 state compliant, while the 2007's are 49 state compliant. It's all due to how California's emissions regulation vary from year to year.
so this means it will be in ny?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: (tdipower4me)*

I believe NY is one of the PITA-5... so only the 2006's will be available.
The 2007 will only be 45-state compliant.


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

Was at a Las Vegas VW dealer today. They are getting three 2006 V10 diesels, they had no information on 2007 availability. I told them what I had read and they were quite interested and planned to check further.
Their 2006 models are en route from the holding lot and should arrive next week. All three have deposits. I checked a 76 station on the way home and they have the ULSD fuel and the Sinclair next to them has 5 % biodiesel ULSD. I believe that Calif. had the earliest compliance date for ULSD phase-in and most fuel in Nevada comes from there, so it appears that issue is resolved in this area.


----------



## Salvatore1 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: HOT NEWS: 2005 V10 TDI... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
The most powerful passenger car turbo diesel in Europe – the V10 TDI – will also be available in combination with the Touareg as a DPF (diesel particle filter) version. The performance and torque values of this exceptionally agile engine remain unchanged: 230 kW / 313 hp and 750 Nm.

My latest information is, that the new V10 will have increased hp: 330PS!
@ all:
Please note that with a DPF biodiesel (RME) is absolutly not allowed as it will damage the exhaust system.


_Modified by Salvatore1 at 5:31 PM 8-18-2006_


----------



## DesertEight (May 30, 2004)

I don't quite understand your comment about biodiesel and the exhaust system. In the USA, both federal (EPA) and Calif. (CARB) have approved biodiesel up to 20 % for use with particulate filters. You can do a search for "biodiesel particulate filters" and you will see the relevant studies and articles. Perhaps there is a different issue in your country. VW doesn't approve 20% biodiesel at this time, but I believe allows 5% without any warranty issues. In the state of Minnesota 2% minimum is required by law.


----------

